# Welcome Isobelle! :D ( a very long read!)



## MILF2011

I have not been on here for a little while, but wanted to share my story whilst i can!!

So at week 37 I started to have contractions on and off and was in and out of the hospital for the weekend and was actually kept in over night. They finally settled and I was finally discharged (1cm posterior cervix fingertip only) and sent home. On the same week we moved house and finished on the friday. still no more contractions. 

Over the weekend (last weekend in July), Myself and my OH set about arranging the house and putting things in its place the best that we could whilst my dad also helped out with the move and looking after the kids.

On the sunday we thought it would be a great idea to go and have sunday lunch as a family in the new neighbourhood. All was well however, I start to contract at the end of dinner!!! lol OH was due to go back to work the next day and needed to travel. The contractions were easing and were not regular enough so OH sets off and leaves me with dad and the boys. 

Overnight Sunday- Monday I have a restless night and keep going to the toilet, I have about 3 bowel movements, which was odd and also had the urge to urinate frequently.

On the Monday (exactly 38 weeks!!) morning I felt real tired and could not get out of bed. Dad knocks the door at around 10 am and shouts " do you want tea....are you okay??". It was odd that I was not up, I am usually an early bird. I lay on my side in bed and could feel the baby wriggling and her fingers scratching round .......

Even though I had been paranoid and afraid of going into labour, I felt watery discharge in between my legs and put my hand there (tmi) .....I thought it was urine. It was kinda cloudy clear looking at it on my hand. I decided to stand up and get a pad on. As I did so there was a gush and it came trickly down my legs!! :wacko:

I shout to dad, who panics lol!!! I also make contact with my OH at work, and bless him he was over 6 hours away.

The decision was made to leave the kids with dad and I took a cab to the hospital, whilst OH made his way by car. In the hospital there is more water and I am leaving a trail behind me! After examination, I am still 1cm posterior cervix fingertip only. They decide that I should go home again and come back tuesday morning for an induction. :shrug:

Overnight, as you may have guessed Ferk all happened!! lol 

We go back into the hospital the next day and they use propess, which is a vaginal pessary. With the hope that this would get me going and that if nothing much happened they would put me on a drip at 12 midnight.

I begin to contract for 3 hours and as per usual...they stopped. OH is sent home at 10pm and he refuses to leave me and stays in the hall outside the ward. We are also advised that I will be moved to labour ward the next morning (wednesday). The following morning at 7am they take out the pessary and move me to the labour ward, after examination i am 3cms! :happydance:

They put a heart monitor on the baby's head along with the CTG, I am contracting but they notice that the baby's heart is dipping on each contraction. The doctor comes in and says "sorry to give the bad news but the baby is distressed perhaps due to cord compression and we have to give you a c-section now". 

I panic, this is one of the last things that I would ever want unless its life and death. However I consent to it and sign the paper, get the surgical stockings put on, have my bikini shaved by the midwife, and OH gets dressed in sterile slicks. The anaethetist explains in depth how she will apply a spinal block and what it does and also what i may feel in the operation.......at this point i am shitting myself:cry:

After another 5 mins another doctor comes in and says, the babys heart looks as though its recovering....lets wait 30 mins. So after 30 mins, her heart rate is normal and there is no dip on the contractions. It is agreed to start the prostaglandin drip. Its about 9:30am by now the contractions become stronger straight away and i begin to take the gas and air.

From what I am told by my OH after 1.5 hours the pain is excruciating and I am crawling the bed repeatedly saying that I need an epidural NOW:winkwink:. They switch off the drip! The midwifes explain that the anaesthetist is in theatre delivering twins and that she will come straight after. By 12 noon I am crawling the bed swearing my head off at the midwifes because " I want the f'ing epidural now, and stop f'ing fobbing me off!":haha: lol I mean business!!

Apparently I was biting down on the gas and air real hard and was not having a break. I feel pressure like i want to pooh and continue screaming inbetween contractions. By now they are coming one after the other. Throughout the entire labour, I have not had any examinations to monitor my progress, however I felt the urge to push.

OH holds my leg and I am told to go for it and work with what my body tells me. After one push her head is out and the second push her entire body comes out!!!! Finally Isobelle arrives on the 3rd of August at 12:27 am....I felt so much relief and happiness. Such an emotional moment for my OH and I. We instantly fell in love with our baby. She is beautiful. 

I had the injection to deliver the placenta which I did not feel and to be honest as it came out, it cooled the crowning sore I had. 

Please find attached pics of our beautiful new addition and also my last pregnancy pic 37 weeks + 4 and myself today 9 days postpartum xxxxxxxx

Loulou xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:

I wish you all the best of luck at the end of your pregnancy journey.
 



Attached Files:







izzy wong.jpg
File size: 99.3 KB
Views: 127









Photo on 2011-07-26 at 15.14 #2.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 108









Photo on 2011-08-12 at 17.01.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 111


----------



## Docility

Wow, congrats! :hugs: She's beautiful. :flower: And you look great! :thumbup:


----------



## smithgirl

I remember you! I was just thinking today "where's the one that wanted to be a fookin watermelon?" lol. At least I THINK that was you! Grats on your gorgeous baby :)


----------



## mrs_lukey

Congrats!!


----------



## ahcigar1

Awww she is so cute. Congrats!


----------



## prdlyexpectng

shes adorable. and u look great!


----------



## Weeplin

Glad you didn't have to have a c section hon! Congratulations again  xx


----------



## Violet3

Congrats ! I remember you because I giggle every time I see the word 'MILF' :rofl: your baby is gorgeous :hugs: xxx


----------



## gingerclaire

she is so cute, congratulations xxx


----------



## OneFitMom

Sounds like you had a pretty awesome doctor - glad you were able to avoid the C-section.

Congratulations :)


----------



## Jollybean

Congratulations. She's a cutie x


----------



## princesskiki

Omg she is beautiful congrats! An u look way to good for havin a baby a week ago! X


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations,well worth the wait, she's lovely. 

x


----------



## MILF2011

smithgirl said:


> I remember you! I was just thinking today "where's the one that wanted to be a fookin watermelon?" lol. At least I THINK that was you! Grats on your gorgeous baby :)

:haha:

That really made me laugh lol!!! Time stands still in the third trimester and every other day was spent venting on here lol!! It did me the world of good! xx:blush:


----------



## BabyDeacon

congrats! she is beautiful and you are looking great!


----------



## KayteeB

i wandered where you had got too! i was worried you might have got caught up with the riots. Awww hun she is gorgeous and you done brilliantly xxx


----------



## MILF2011

BabyDeacon said:


> congrats! she is beautiful and you are looking great!

I have been wearing spanx since day 2 and have found that it really helps getting the tummy down. I guess that breast feeding helps also. 

I received a belly bandit in the post yesterday, however not sure that it is longer needed and it looks really bulky under your clothes!! Cant wait to start working out but, I think that I will wait until I have had my postnatal check at 6 weeks xxxx
:thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

congrats!! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## MILF2011

KayteeB said:


> i wandered where you had got too! i was worried you might have got caught up with the riots. Awww hun she is gorgeous and you done brilliantly xxx

Hey honey!! I know, it has been hectic!!! Isnt my son here yet!!! How are you feeling ?? xx:hugs:


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats!


----------



## kandbumpx

congratulations.. your little girl is beautiful.. and you look great!!


----------



## sarah1980

I wondered where you'd been!!! Congratulations, she is beautiful.xxx


----------



## KayteeB

MILF2011 said:


> KayteeB said:
> 
> 
> i wandered where you had got too! i was worried you might have got caught up with the riots. Awww hun she is gorgeous and you done brilliantly xxx
> 
> Hey honey!! I know, it has been hectic!!! Isnt my son here yet!!! How are you feeling ?? xx:hugs:Click to expand...

its crazy, i had to pass through junction and croydon the day after and it was just, i couldnt believe it! Uhhh no he isnt *cross face* haha butt i did lose my plug today and ive had crampy achey back and belly so i hope it'll be soooon :D the pressure down there is just immense!xxx


----------



## vb032

Aww Congratulations she is beautiful, I had to laugh when i read your birth story it is very similar to mine waters broke, pessaries, drip!!!! and i had my baby boy 24 hours after you lol how funny all the best with your new baby xx


----------



## Banana10

Congratulations MILF!! Your little girl is gorgeous :) xx


----------



## MILF2011

vb032 said:


> Aww Congratulations she is beautiful, I had to laugh when i read your birth story it is very similar to mine waters broke, pessaries, drip!!!! and i had my baby boy 24 hours after you lol how funny all the best with your new baby xx

i am soooo relieved! xxx


----------



## JosieM

Congrats and well done! She's gorgeous! Love the name :happydance:


----------



## 20102001

N'awww!!! :cloud9:

Congrats :hug:


----------



## MILF2011

KayteeB said:


> MILF2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KayteeB said:
> 
> 
> i wandered where you had got too! i was worried you might have got caught up with the riots. Awww hun she is gorgeous and you done brilliantly xxx
> 
> Hey honey!! I know, it has been hectic!!! Isnt my son here yet!!! How are you feeling ?? xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> its crazy, i had to pass through junction and croydon the day after and it was just, i couldnt believe it! Uhhh no he isnt *cross face* haha butt i did lose my plug today and ive had crampy achey back and belly so i hope it'll be soooon :D the pressure down there is just immense!xxxClick to expand...

Sounds like you have not got long to go, you've got my email babe so please stay in touch xxx


----------



## MILF2011

:flower:


sarah1980 said:


> I wondered where you'd been!!! Congratulations, she is beautiful.xxx

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

It has been a while lol!!! xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats!!! =]


----------



## tummymummy

She is gorgeous, congratulations. xxxxxxx


----------



## MILF2011

Thank you girls xx


----------



## sarah0108

congratulations x


----------



## SarahC82

congrats hun - she is gorgeous and you look amazing x :flower:


----------



## MILF2011

SarahC82 said:


> congrats hun - she is gorgeous and you look amazing x :flower:

Aww thank you so much. Have you had your baby yet? xx


----------



## Blondie007

Wow! Thanks for sharing your story. You both look gorgeous!

Congratulations xxx


----------



## SarahC82

MILF2011 said:


> SarahC82 said:
> 
> 
> congrats hun - she is gorgeous and you look amazing x :flower:
> 
> Aww thank you so much. Have you had your baby yet? xxClick to expand...

Hey Hun,

Still no sign of baby coming any time soon! I'm trying everything but i've got a feeling i'm going to go overdue by quite a bit!

I'm getting so impatient now
x


----------



## CamoQueen

Congrats, she's gorgeous!


----------



## MILF2011

CamoQueen said:


> Congrats, she's gorgeous!


how have you been?? xx


----------



## Fascination

Aw, congratulations! She's beautiful ^^ x


----------

